# Rodeo Beach Pkg.Lot Over Run By AVIS



## slow.climber (Nov 25, 2010)

AVIS was in the Marin Headlands today. One of the guys from the EMT for hire agency that was standing around watching the shoot told me that AVIS was filming a commercial.

They filled the entire gravel parking area north of Rodeo beach. Multiple vans filled with equipment, costumes, catering, plus motor homes, plus green screen, plus a Porsche Cayenne camera car, etc, etc, etc,

Reminds me of the commercial Toyota did with Steve Young a few years back. They tied up Conzelman running cars around for the better (worst ?) part of three days. Filled up the parking area across from the rifle range with vehicles and an enormous green screen -- all for 5 or 6 seconds of video.

Hope they've spending some of that cash with local businesses


----------



## centurionomega (Jan 12, 2005)

Did you sneak a muffin out of food services? Whenever I see a film crew in SF I feel like grabbing a sandwich and a Coke.


----------

